# Game Thread, Celtics vs Bulls, Dec 4. 7:30 pm, CSN



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

From nba.com (including the stats in the post below)



> The Chicago Bulls seemed to be on the verge of falling apart during their seven-game road trip. Early into an eight-game homestand, they appear to be turning things around.
> 
> Chicago (7-9) looks to extend its winning streak to five games Monday when it takes on the Boston Celtics.
> 
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread, Celtics vs Bucks, Dec 4. 7:30 pm, CSN*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5></TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Boston Celtics </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 10 (.333)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Atlantic</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>3 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>2 - 4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5></TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>7 - 9 (.438)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fourth, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>4 - 1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>3 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4>Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.9</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>101.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.459</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.457</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5></TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4>Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.1</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>97.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.454</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.466</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Pierce, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>26.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Szczerbiak, W</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>19.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Telfair, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gomes, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jefferson, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>8</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>West, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Powe, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Green, G</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Perkins, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Rondo, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>13</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Olowokandi, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ratliff, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Scalabrine, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ray, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Doc Rivers</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread, Celtics vs Bucks, Dec 4. 7:30 pm, CSN*

From Mike McGraw this morning:

[


> B]Update[/B]: The Celtics (5-10) were flying high a few days ago. Well, not really. But they did lead the woeful Atlantic Division with a 5-8 record. They’ve since lost to New Jersey and Toronto and are now challenging New York for last place. The quick rundown is Paul Pierce (26.9 points) and Wally Szczerbiak (19.6) are playing well, but everyone else on Boston’s roster is suspect. Center Theo Ratliff has missed 13 games with a sore back.
> 
> Fast facts: *The Celtics are 4-9 at the United Center since 1999*. … Pierce leads Boston in points, rebounds and steals, and he ranks a close second in assists to Sebastian Telfair


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Celtics vs Bucks, Dec 4. 7:30 pm, CSN*

BUcks?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Mindlib said:


> BUcks?


I do those game threads, too. I shouldn't do anything before 7 in the morning.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Boston Herald Scouting Report: Celtics at Bulls

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=170342

TONIGHT 

- 8:30. United Center, Chicago. TV - FSN New England. RADIO - WRKO-AM (680). 

THE NUMBERS 

4-0: Bulls sweep of the season series last year. 

5: Straight Celtic losses to the Bulls overall. 

11.5: Average margin of victory for Chicago last year vs. the C’s. 

WHO’S HURT 

For the C’s, Kendrick Perkins (left foot plantar fasciitis) and Paul Pierce (bruised right elbow) are probable, while Wally Szczerbiak (sprained left ankle), Theo Ratliff (back) and Michael Olowokandi (strained abdominal muscle) are out. For the Bulls, Adrian Griffin (strained right calf) is day-to-day. 

WHO’S HOT 

Pierce has made 8-of-15 3-pointers over the last three games. 

WHO’S NOT 

After scoring 12 points in a win over Indiana, Perkins has scored just 19 points total in seven games since. 

BOTTOM LINE 

The Celts will have to pick up the defensive intensity against a Chicago team that is finding its offensive stride. The reserves will have to step up if Pierce and Szczerbiak aren’t able to go.


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

Pierce have a lot problems with elbow?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

If Pierce can't play the Celts might as well not even show up(against any team if Wally is also out). Bulls should take this game either way. Pierce do us a favor and rest up so you don't miss the NY game next week.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We should win. Celtics have lost 4 of the last 5. We are hot.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Time to roll these clowns.

No Wally and a banged up PP? 

Easy win for the Bulls.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We should definitly roll over the Celtics. If everyone else can roll over them why shouldn' we??

This is our 5th win in a row, bag it.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> We should definitly roll over the Celtics. If everyone else can roll over them why shouldn' we??
> 
> This is our 5th win in a row, bag it.


Famous last words.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This game has all the makings of a classic "trap" game. We're playing pretty well. Long homestand. Banged up team comming in on the ropes.

I'll want to see how the Bulls come out of the gate on this one. I'm somewhat expecting a flat game and low energy from our guys. This team has yet (other than the Miami game) to really assert itself and simply dominate a team to the point of making them quit. The Wizard game was close. The Bulls should win; I just hope they can bring the energy and effort and put away a team they should handily put away.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> The Wizard game was close.


really? i must have missed that part......the bull led by 30, only to pull guys out while the wiz reserves made the score look respectable, still winning by close to 20 or so; or are we referring to the same game?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

That game was not as close as the final score would indicate. Bulls whooped em bad. Arenas sat down half way through the third, I think thats the Wiz's way of quiting.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> This game has all the makings of a classic "trap" game. We're playing pretty well. Long homestand. Banged up team comming in on the ropes.


That is always a danger.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Think a real bull could run through a real bus?
:whoknows:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

JRose5 said:


> Think a real bull could run through a real bus?
> :whoknows:


Real bulls are real scary. Depends on the size of the Bus - a Greyhound type bus? No way, but some school buses might be on their side. Not quite running through it, but maybe over it.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

What's wrong with Wallace? He looks like he isn't even trying.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Does anybody know if this is on sopcast?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Seriously, he's gotten beat on the last five plays.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Ugh...I live one state over, and I still barely ever get a Bulls game on TV.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Tyrus, I like when you aren't shooting...so please shoot less.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

How is there no call when Ben gets killed around the rim then he comes down and gets called for a little touch ****?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

tyrus thomas started?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

lister333 said:


> tyrus thomas started?


he came off the bench after Noc rolled his ankle..


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

lister333 said:


> tyrus thomas started?


(10:12) [CHI] Nocioni Substitution replaced by Thomas


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

narek said:


> Real bulls are real scary. Depends on the size of the Bus - a Greyhound type bus? No way, but some school buses might be on their side. Not quite running through it, but maybe over it.


Oh yea, I agree. At one point when my mom was teaching in a smaller grade school out in the country, they had a bull that had gotten loose on a farm somewhere near and was running around the playground. That's not something I'd want to see if I was a first grader.


Tyrus in the game early, hopefully he continues the progress he's been making.

Ah as I type that he bites on a fake and commits the easy foul.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> he came off the bench after Noc rolled his ankle..


was it bad?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Deng playing some serious man defense on Paul Pierce. He has it in him.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

lister333 said:


> was it bad?


If Noch came out, it probably is not a simple sprain.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Anyone know if the game is on SopCast or TVUplayer?????????????????


Thanks....


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Referee is a better defender than anyone on Boston...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Deng playing some serious man defense on Paul Pierce. He has it in him.


Your kiddo in the avatar, sst?



Stupid move by Kirk there, that one was an easy call.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Deng showing up Pierce tonight. I likey.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Someone needs to introduce Sweetney to Jenny Craig. Fast.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

D looks great. O bad w/ Noce sitting.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

chibul said:


> Someone needs to introduce Sweetney to Jenny Craig. Fast.


His size is actually an advantage, for him to score alot of his points. Espically his last point where he rolled over a few players to score the lay up.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> D looks great. O bad w/ Noce sitting.


I think we're definitly getting some chemistry back as a team and its showing with our defense. Noc is back in!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

If we lose to the Celtic I'm going to vomit -- they're really bad this year. I think this team could end up with a worse record than the Knick.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This could be a 6 point play... if Noc makes the free throw.

Kirk with the 3 pointer plus one.

Kirk misses, gets the offensive rebound.

Noc with the and one.

He hits the free throw.

6 point play!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Your kiddo in the avatar, sst?
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid move by Kirk there, that one was an easy call.


Nah -- no kiddos to my credit -- at least none that I know of. I just thought the baby in the headband was good symbolism.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks like the Bulls are jumping out to a big lead on the Celtics early on.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

such sweet thunder said:


> If we lose to the Celtic I'm going to vomit -- they're really bad this year. I think this team could end up with a worse record than the Knick.


We're dominating right now. I shall vomitt with you if we lose this game. Doesn't seem likely.. we're playing great at home.

14-28 bulls way after one quarter.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> His size is actually an advantage, for him to score alot of his points. Espically his last point where he rolled over a few players to score the lay up.


That's not an advantage. He won't be able to contribute major minutes because of his weight. He needs to bulk up and lose some of the fat - he's as big as Oliver Miller was.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

9 points in 2 possessions is pretty damn impressive


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

chibul said:


> That's not an advantage. He won't be able to contribute major minutes because of his weight. He needs to bulk up and lose some of the fat - he's as big as Oliver Miller was.


Of course, he would be better if he was fitter, thats very obvious. But whats the point saying that he should get fit when he obviously can not throughout his whole career. The point is he is what is he, and we all have to accept it. If your watching the game, the point that he scored, his weight actually was to his advantage when he bowled players over with his weight to score the basket.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

One thing I'm worried about is when you get off to a good start against a bad team (particularly if you double their score) you tend to slack off. Hopefully we can keep up the intensity and end this quickly to give some garbage time to our rookies.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This could get really ugly for the Celtics. Bag it, this is the bulls game. Our 5th win in a row...


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> Of course, he would be better if he was fitter, thats very obvious. But whats the point saying that he should get fit when he obviously can not throughout his whole career. The point is he is what is he, and we all have to accept it. If your watching the game, the point that he scored, his weight actually was to his advantage when he bowled players over with his weight to score the basket.


I only wish I was able to watch...no NBA League Pass available on my crappy Comcast system here.

He hasn't been THIS overweight throughout his career, though, has he?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> We're dominating right now. I shall vomitt with you if we lose this game. Doesn't seem likely.. we're playing great at home.
> 
> 14-28 bulls way after one quarter.


I actually think the Bulls are playing pretty crappy -- it's just that this Celtics team is _that_ bad; and, Deng completely took Pierce out of the game.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

chibul said:


> I only wish I was able to watch...no NBA League Pass available on my crappy Comcast system here.
> 
> He hasn't been THIS overweight throughout his career, though, has he?


His always been a chubber throughout his whole career..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

such sweet thunder said:


> I actually think the Bulls are playing pretty crappy -- it's just that this Celtics team is _that_ bad; and, Deng completely took Pierce out of the game.


I'll definitly take that as a positive if Deng is playing good defense on Pierce. Espically with the way Deng has been playing defense this year, this game is a revelation for him. But i think our defense is definitly picking up though, our offense still needs alot of work. But i think our defense is slowly getting back to where it was the last two seasons..

Ben Wallace though, i have no comment. Where is his head at?

[Edit] just as i pressed enter he scores.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Gomes is playing pretty well for the Celtics, it appears. (Watching the "play-by-play" on ESPN.com.)


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Ben Wallace doing a great Tyson Chandler impersonation today. 3 fouls already..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I think we need to get Sweets in there more. Just his size and width gets his in position to grab rebounds and space between him in the defenders. His playing a solid game again..


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Going by cbssportsline.com we have Wallace Sweetney Noch Deng and Gordon on. Is this right? Is Deng playing SG?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

garnett said:


> Going by cbssportsline.com we have Wallace Sweetney Noch Deng and Gordon on. Is this right? Is Deng playing SG?


Deng has been on Pierce most of the night. Pierce is 0-6...


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> 3rd and 10 from the 39


I think you're in the wrong thread.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Skiles has stopped Deng from shooting too many threes and settling for the midrange. Skiles now has the task of trying to stop Kirk shooting too many threes with the shot clock still being so fresh. He takes way too many quick shots, espically three balls. 

He is already taken around 6 3 point shots.. in the half! Thats way too many for a player not named Ray Allen or Michael Redd. His got to open up his wallet, check this ID and realize his name is Hinrich. Stop shooting so many threes..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

GOD the Celtics are one horrific team. We're up 18 and I don't even think our play was good. Our outside is completely off(2-13 from 3) and the offense has looked pretty stagnant in the halfcourt.

Anyway, we need to get serious and put this game away asap in the 3rd qtr. Boston looks ready to give up and we shouldn't be giving 'em a reason to compete.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Despite what some are saying, I was really happy with the offense. Good movement off the ball and making the extra pass. Is it me or did we look much better with Ben Wallace on the bench? Anyone think there's a chance we could be showcasing Sweetney some tonight?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Noc is an absolute warrior!!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Deng is an excellent finisher


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Deng really has such good balance around the hoop: it's something to see.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Are the rooks playing yet?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Knicks win again...I don't think they are going to be a top 5 lottery team


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm glad we are playing better at home. Last year was terrible, I can't name how many games we would get an early lead and then blow it in the 2nd half. Looks like we are taking care of business right now.

I seriously believe this strecth is going to help us. The offense seems to be coming together and the defense seems pretty good the past 2 games or maybe Washington and Boston are just that bad on the road. These games also give the rookies a chance to play.

I'm ready for some revenge on Philadelphia on Wednesday night!

77-47 Bulls!!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Is it too late to make an official "season is a wash" thread?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Curry with 26 points and 11 rebounds tonight


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Can someone tell me who Skiles is playing in Junk time?

I was curious if they had Thabo playing point at all.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Thabo's playing point; Griffin at the two; Tyrus at the three; Sweets and Malik down low.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Thabo's playing point; Griffin at the two; Tyrus at the three; Sweets and Malik down low.


That is one fearsome unit. :worthy:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Thabo's playing point; Griffin at the two; Tyrus at the three; Sweets and Malik down low.


Thanks. SST


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's so bizarre how excited the crowd gets when they get close to 100 points. Do the big macs taste better if they come from free?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice win!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

narek said:


> It's so bizarre how excited the crowd gets when they get close to 100 points. Do the big macs taste better if they come from free?


Yes.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

free big macs again tonight!!!wish were there now!


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

You know people aren't happy unless they get something extra, even if the Big Mac is filled with all those hormones.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

5 in a row!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Keep it coming.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That last play was sweet! . Sefolosha looked impressive tonight.

The crowd getting animated the final 2 mins. on the other hand when they were dead the entire game was pretty sad though.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm not worried. Who's with me?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

P.Pierce just 8 points.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Great W,i just hope all these W aren't some type of fool's gold.Remember the hornet game we almost lost that 1 at the end.With saying that i hope that we can translate what where doing at home on the road when we get thier.Also against better Team's.Still i cann't over look the job we did aganst 1 of the best player's in the league paul pierce.I really hope this team is jelling as it seems they are.

Finally thought's,Thabo is looking really good,Still though not sure if he's a 1 or a 2 because i thinks he kind of good at both right now,I really hope he's stay's at the 1 though for ben shake.TT is improving as well.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

During Boston's last set of free throws I saw Thabo walk over and whisper something to Tyrus. It was then I knew something was up. 

I love it when the most dramatic part of the game is the Bulls trying to get the Big Mac 100.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I've been saying all along, I think that our team's "gelling process" will really happen during this home stretch. I think the team learned some hard, but valuable lessons on the circus trip and now they're learning to score and defend as a unit. The easier competition is a good foot in the door method of achieving that.

Btw, who scored the last basket of the game, and how did it happen? (I always get mildly irritated by the Big Mac promo, since it shows that the crowd cares more about eating junk food than cheering on their team.)


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

The Bulls will never lose again.

Hey, you know it's coming.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

chibul said:


> The Bulls will never lose again.
> 
> Hey, you know it's coming.


I believe the exact quote is:

"The Bull will never lose another game"


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

yodurk said:


> I've been saying all along, I think that our team's "gelling process" will really happen during this home stretch. I think the team learned some hard, but valuable lessons on the circus trip and now they're learning to score and defend as a unit. The easier competition is a good foot in the door method of achieving that.
> 
> Btw, who scored the last basket of the game, and how did it happen? (I always get mildly irritated by the Big Mac promo, since it shows that the crowd cares more about eating junk food than cheering on their team.)


Thabo to Tyrus (alley oop pass) for the dunk. They were going for it.:yay:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

yodurk said:


> I believe the exact quote is:
> 
> "The Bull will never lose another game"


Hey! Stealing Wynn's line!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

narek said:


> Hey! Stealing Wynn's line!


How silly of me...

"The Bull will never lose another game" (*Wynn!*, 2006).

Being in grad school, you'd think I fully understood the penalties of plagiarism. :biggrin:


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

First game of the year in which garbage time unofficially started a few minutes into the 3rd quarter.

This kind of game is very, very good for the Bulls. The team needs to work on their teamwork and train a couple of rookies. For example, TT got a lot of quality playing time with the starters. It's not something you can do in a close game. Bulls worked on the secondary options in their offensive sets for the most part. In fact you could accuse them of overpassing the ball. However, it was a great opportunity to explore the less obvious options available in the offense.

These blow-out games accelerate the Bulls development. At this point in the season there can't be too many of them.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

McBulls said:


> First game of the year in which garbage time unofficially started a few minutes into the 3rd quarter.
> 
> This kind of game is very, very good for the Bulls. The team needs to work on their teamwork and train a couple of rookies. For example, TT got a lot of quality playing time with the starters. It's not something you can do in a close game. Bulls worked on the secondary options in their offensive sets for the most part. In fact you could accuse them of overpassing the ball. However, it was a great opportunity to explore the less obvious options available in the offense.
> 
> These blow-out games accelerate the Bulls development. At this point in the season there can't be too many of them.


Spot on post. You need four starters/vets out there with one rookie in non junk time or play them in different roles (e.g Thabo at point guard) in junk time. 

I found it interesting the Thabo played point and TT SF in junk time.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Absolutely agree with McBulls' post. 

Seeking something to criticize, I'd just say that I'd rather see Tyrus get his garbage time at the 4. I did not like seeing him play the 3 for the entire 4th quarter. 

P.S. Another boo-rrific game from Lu. Sniff.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


>


Ribbit.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

For what it's worth: the Celtics post game show awarded Deng's defense on the 'game changer' award, or whatever. They ran a whole series of highlights on Deng locking down Pierce. Then the annuouncer made the comment, every player has one player in the league that has your number; and for Paul Pierce that player is Luol Deng.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

With Pierce hurting, the Celtics looked like one of the worst teams on the court i've seen in years.

Where was Wally?

Even Kandiman is an upgrade for this team, and he's out, too.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> With Pierce hurting, the Celtics looked like one of the worst teams on the court i've seen in years.
> 
> Where was Wally?
> 
> Even Kandiman is an upgrade for this team, and he's out, too.


Wally was out with a sprained ankle.

Good to fatten up on teams like this. Hopefully the confidence we're building now will help us compete better with the good teams. I'll take the notches in the W column no matter who we're playing, but nothing important gets proven until we beat someone good. Haven't done that...pretty much all season.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


>


Hmmm, looks familiar...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

This was at the end of KC's game story:



> The Bulls have built 30-point leads in successive games, so they must be an offensive juggernaut, right?
> 
> Not so fast, said Wallace, who played just 18 minutes because of his foul trouble and the blowout.
> 
> ...


Skiles smiling - things are going better.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Good game. At least they kept the pressure on the Celts and took any will they had to win away pretty early. You know the celts are pretty bad when Tommy Heinsholn has pretty much resigned himself that the other team is going to win before the game. Only 1 Tommy Point the whole game! It was also nice to hear him gushing over Deng and Noce. At one point he even mentioned that Deng was out of the game so then would be a good time to get Pierce going and make a run. Very uncharacteristic of the old Celtic announcer.

Also, on that last play of the game - I believe Kirkisgod point it out - Thabo went to Thomas while Boston was shooting free throws and you could tell that Thabo was telling Tyrus that he was going to get the ball for the last play and to get to 100. I don't know if that came from the bench or if Thabo took it upon himself but it was impressive nonetheless. Thabo basically just did whatever he wanted to against the Celtic defense, got to the middle of the floor and set up Tyrus beautifully for the lob. What gets me about this play was Thabo _knew_ what he was going to do regardless of the Celtic defense and he did it. I also thought it was pretty cool that they got Thomas the ball with the chance to get to 100 and juice the crowd. ('Cause apparently the only thing to get excited about while attending a Bulls game is the shot at free food. Forget a blowout home win. Give 'em free food!!!!) That was also a pretty smart play insomuch as Thomas had pretty much given up with around 4 mins. left in the game. He'd gotten open a few times around the hoop or had established good post position and was ignored/missed. After about 4 or 5 attempts to get the ball, he'd pretty much resigned himself to hanging around the permiter. I'd be curious to find out if Thabo took it upon himself to get Tyrus the ball or if that came from the bench.

Anywho. It was a good game. Good to see them put teams away. The defense is looking much sharper.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Skiles throwing players under the bus--things are back to normal.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


>


Paul Pierce doing "The Heisman?"


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


>


Pierce gettin' jiggy with it....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

And a sad statement on the condition of Eastern Conference Basketball:

At 8-9, one game below .500, the Bull is in sole possession of the 5th seed. Looks like it won't be too tough to surpass Indiana, either....


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

1. Nice to see Skiles is still a dick.

2. Deng's defense on Pierce in the 1st quarter was a thing of beauty. Man, he's improved his whole game by leaps and bounds, especially on the defensive end. He excels against guys like Pierce whose strength isn't quickness, but rather baiting guys into committing or going for pump-fakes.

3. Red Kerr get his first boner in probably 30 years when the luvabulls danced for him. For anyone who missed it, you should have seen his face. Luckily, that's _all_ I could see.

4. Not only do we need to do away with our entire TV broadcasting team (duh?), but also the whole 3-man team thing. It just doesn't work unless you have the perfect guys to complement eachother. Needless to say, Tom Dore, Red Kerr and Stacey King aren't those guys.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

PC Load Letter said:


> 4. Not only do we need to do away with our entire TV broadcasting team (duh?), but also the whole 3-man team thing. It just doesn't work unless you have the perfect guys to complement eachother. Needless to say, Tom Dore, Red Kerr and Stacey King aren't those guys.


We should probably add Wayne and go four deep.

THE DAGGER!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> We should probably add Wayne and go four deep.
> 
> THE DAGGER!


Wayne: Deng circle routes, throws a wrap-around pass (which was actually a behind-the-back pass, mind you) over to Gordon, Gordon throws up the salvo, no good...Thomas with the rebound and the buggy-whip! Dagger!
Red: [random gross throat noise] Yeah!!!
Stacey: There you go right there! Now freeze it!
Dore: Thomas just flat dunked that ball, Bulls fans!

PC Load Letter: Please kill me now.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

PC Load Letter said:


> Wayne: Deng circle routes, throws a wrap-around pass (which was actually a behind-the-back pass, mind you) over to Gordon, Gordon throws up the salvo, no good...Thomas with the rebound and the buggy-whip! Dagger!
> Red: [random gross throat noise] Yeah!!!
> Stacey: There you go right there! Now freeze it!
> Dore: Thomas just flat dunked that ball, Bulls fans!
> ...



:laugh: :clap:


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

PC Load Letter said:


> Wayne: Deng circle routes, throws a wrap-around pass (which was actually a behind-the-back pass, mind you) over to Gordon, Gordon throws up the salvo, no good...Thomas with the rebound and the buggy-whip! Dagger!
> Red: [random gross throat noise] Yeah!!!
> Stacey: There you go right there! Now freeze it!
> Dore: Thomas just flat dunked that ball, Bulls fans!
> ...


Admit it, you'd miss Red if he retired. He has Harry Caray status as a Bulls announcer.

Stacy King has been a great addition. I like his analysis. He does his homework. He doesn't repeat himself or preach too much, which are maladies that sports analysts all too often contract. He has a great future as a basketball announcer/analyst if he wants it.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

McBulls said:


> Admit it, you'd miss Red if he retired. He has Harry Caray status as a Bulls announcer.
> 
> Stacy King has been a great addition. I like his analysis. He does his homework. He doesn't repeat himself or preach too much, which are maladies that sports analysts all too often contract. He has a great future as a basketball announcer/analyst if he wants it.


I like the addition of King as well. The only thing that really bugs me is the "roll it... freeze it..." I think it detracts from the analysis of the play, which he usually is very good at.


----------

